# High FSH and Low AMH levels



## baby hope (May 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone ,
This is the first time i have been on here so not to sure what I'm doing.
Me and my DH have been TTC for 5 years we have had many test done and the short of it all is i had an FSH level of 12.4 this was 4 years ago .We had another FSH test done dec last year which read 12.9 .The fertility hospital said if i could get my level down to below 12 they would consider giving us IVF .
I researched on the internet and decided to have acupuncture and reflexology once a week .I bought fertilaid vitamin tablets and changed my diet no caffeine,alcohol,etc.I was really feeling positive as i was so focused and really thought that om my next test my level would surely of gone down.
I had my next FSH test done in February this year and the result for that was 20.8!!!!!     
I was totally gutted and never imagined that this would happen .
The consultant then arranged for me to have a AMH test performed which we went back to the hospital yesterday for the results and again more bad news ....   my AMH result was 0.8 totally devastated been up all night just cant stop breaking down . The RE is now sending me for follicle tracking starting from my next period but not holding out much hope he also mentioned possibly may need Donor eggs . Is there anybody that has any info or any positive feedback that they could share with me .
Hope to hear soon  .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

baby hope 

I am so sorry to read your post,    I do know how devastating it is to be told your FSH is high
and that you may need Donor eggs, as sadly this is my story too, 
I never got my AMH done as by the time I knew about the test it was too late for me,
I started like you with an slightly high fsh, but in the end it got to great and we used DE which was succesfull, 
I dont think I would have had the courage to do DE  before joining FF, 
reading and meeting so many ladies who needed them too!
As to breaking down, thats normal  and its OK, what your having to do is 
start the grieveing process for your lost eggs, this process differs in us all (took me years I now see as wasted  )
but crying is good!  
On a positive note,  the fact they are going to do some follicle tracking is a good thing, 
if it shows a few follies ( as we call them) there may be a chance of getting an egg from them, and all you need is one!!! 
         

Fairywings or Ceri will be along later with some great links to places on FF but for now 
I will leave you with a link or 2 to get you started, if youve any questions at all just post here and we will try and help 

Donor Sperm/Eggs CLICK HERE

Poor responders (ladies with high fsh/low amh etc)CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## baby hope (May 12, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply,
I know i need to stay positive just fed up with being knocked back by bad news. I know i will pick myself up dust myself down and carry on.
Would be really good to start talking to people on here who are going through the same journey.

I am blonde so excuse me if i sound stupid  but dont know how i managed to come across your reply .Im finding the site really difficult to use . How do i know if someone has replied to a message? and can i just go onto the links and start talking?

  Hope to hear from you soon well if thats if i can find your reply .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry your finding the site difficult - its just been upgraded 
basicly click home this will show you a list of all the boards on FF and anywhere your mouse becomes a hand, click it!!! 
oh and scroll right down to the bottom of the page

top left of the screen you will have a picture/your name under the FF logo,
if this is not visable look right and click EXPAND!you should see on the left 
Hello Baby hope*
* Show unread posts since last visit.*
* * Show new replies to your posts.
* 12/05/10, 19:36
Click either of these to see your replies!*



> *can i just go onto the links and start talking?*


*YES !!! keep posting to get support and make new friendships, you could also pop into chat if your feeling brave! Back later  
              
*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Baby hope - I just realised you posted this in the Chat zone, so have moved it to Intros 
How are you doing ?


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Baby Hope, wanted to say 'Hi' and welcome you to this magnificent site    without this site I think I would have gone insane   

I am so sorry to read about your FSH increasing after all you did    completely heartbreaking sending you     You will find lots of friendships here and most importantly support and advice from others who know what your going through   

Sendng you so very my luck with the follicle tracking   

Love
xx H xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Baby hope, I replied to your other intro post hun and sent a personal message, here's the link to your replies on the original post you have made 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236636.msg3777562#msg3777562


----------

